

Google drops three OS X 0days on Apple - snake_case
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/01/google-drops-three-os-x-0days-on-apple/

======
cheald
Apparently Ars (or at least Mr. Goodin and his editor) don't know what a
"0-day" actually is. But hey, it sounds scary and gets traffic, so let's go
with it!

